# Ave Maria for Strings and SATB chorus ; opus 2.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

This is going to be my next complete work, another short religious work based on the text of Hail Mary, a Catholic prayer, composing just as a escape from reality, to transport myself to a different realm on my own, at night when I always compose..

Going to be a single movement, not going to use fernatas to seperate sections of texts as I did when I composed the Ave Verum Corpus, just one smooth transition of beautiful melodys, voices and strings until the end.

Finished the first page so far, will upload that and more from tommorow and onwards.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Being a fellow composer I'll share with you my own Ave Maria, just to give you ideas for your own. I composed it for mezzo-soprano and piano. Something different I decided to do was repeat the prayer twice within the piece. Once with very long stretched out melodic phrases but the second time runs through the prayer very quickly building up to the climatic word "Jesus".

I look forward to hearing your treatment of the text and as you post your sketches I'll gladly give you my impressions. All the best!


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

arnerich said:


> Being a fellow composer I'll share with you my own Ave Maria, just to give you ideas for your own. I composed it for mezzo-soprano and piano. Something different I decided to do was repeat the prayer twice within the piece. Once with very long stretched out melodic phrases but the second time runs through the prayer very quickly building up to the climatic word "Jesus".
> 
> I look forward to hearing your treatment of the text and as you post your sketches I'll gladly give you my impressions. All the best!


Thanks for the inspiration, your own composition being far superior than anything I could probally compose.. as I am working with strings (Violins I & II, Viola and Cello I am going to build it around the voices to be similar, but not the same, and if they do follow the voices note for note then I will alter the pitches to try and *make the voices and strings more apparent from each other? I cant think of the word to explain this right now*, of course, with vocal works I always notate the voices first, and the instruments follow on from there.

As for being able to listen to it, I am not sure if you are familiar with me but I only compose with pen and paper, I only use notation programmes in the case of just messing around, and improving on certain aspects of music theory. Not to mention I can't play any instruments and I dont have any orchestra or singers at my disposal sadly.

Going back to composing the piece right now before I get some sleep, will upload photos of the score manuscript later today.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Working on my second sketch now, finished the vocal parts up to a certain portion of the text, going to do the instruments over the voices I have done so far, then a instrumental with no voices, then bring the voices back for the last portion of the text, then do the rest of the instrumentation, afterwards accidentals, check for errors and see if it's good enough to enter my catalog of works.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

One last post-update before I upload the images - almost certaintly tommorow - I have finished all instruments and voices up to the text Jesus, line 4 from the text here;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hail_Mary

Just 3 more lines of text left, going to be composing some of it tonight and some tommorow morning then I should hopefully be finished with the piece.

Edit; since I can still edit just another update that all the vocal parts are notated, just got a small amount of instrumentation left then it's finished.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> One last post-update before I upload the images - almost certaintly tommorow - I have finished all instruments and voices up to the text Jesus, line 4 from the text here;
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hail_Mary
> 
> ...


Very exiting, but we are patience as ever.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

The title page & the first and only page of the actual composition, all finished; my opus 2.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

This kind of composition can be very moving. I love Verdi's Ave Maria from Othello.
Your score seems promising and beautiful.
Best luck with it.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Xinver said:


> This kind of composition can be very moving. I love Verdi's Ave Maria from Othello.
> Your score seems promising and beautiful.
> Best luck with it.


Thanks for the kind comment, maybe if I ever make any progress with life at all I could eventually get this performed, doubt it though.


----------

